

Ask HN: What are some services that lets you sell digital goods online easily? - anujkk

I am looking for some services that lets one sell digital goods(templates&#x2F;ebooks) online easily &amp; quickly without the need to setup a website. It should have option to send earnings through paypal or any other payment method through which I can get money in an Indian bank.
======
ra
Bitbuffet, Cerizmo, dbox, DPD, Pulley, Fetchapp, Plimus, ejunkie, payloadz,
Sellfy to name a few.

There must be hundreds.

------
jejune06
Gumroad? (though I'm not sure about Indian bank...)

------
wusatiuk
Clickbank possibly

------
adidash
Instamojo

